# Mbappè resta al PSG per 270 mln di euro.



## admin (21 Maggio 2022)

Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.



Che scandalo! E quelli veramente forti quanto avrebbero dovuto guadagnare, veramente?


----------



## Swaitak (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Mbappe a fine carriera potrebbe davvero diventare proprietario di una squadra tipo la Lazietta, lo stanno facendo ricchissimo


----------



## sacchino (21 Maggio 2022)

Ha fatto una scelta di cuore


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Va campa casa....


----------



## malos (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Il PIL della Micronesia. Senza parole.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Spero continui a vincere solo quella schifezza di campionato francese


----------



## King of the North (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


In un caso come questo ci sarebbe molto da dire….
innanzitutto è impossibile biasimare il giocatore, “vittima” di un vero e proprio carcere d’oro.
Allo stesso tempo, a queste condizioni, Mbappe si ritroverà a giocare per tutta la vita nel PSG, che farà sempre di tutto per tenerselo stretto.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Non restava per gli amici?


----------



## chicagousait (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Gente che ama il calcio. A gente così auguro di nn vincere nulla neanche un campionato giocato alla play.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Cifre senza alcun senso logico.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Maggio 2022)

Mpappè, sì bravino, ma basta che mi guardo qualche video di un altro francese a caso... Henry... e sto Mpappè mi sembra un peto 

Cifre senza senso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Maggio 2022)

Roba che allontana da questo sport, anzi roba che non c'entra nulla con lo sport in generale


----------



## Solo (21 Maggio 2022)

Fossi al suo posto mi ritirei un secondo dopo la firma


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.



Ormai si è perso il senso della misura.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Maggio 2022)

Esatto, si è proprio perso il senso della misura, non ha nessun senso


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Giocatore normalissimo dipinto manco fosse Ronaldo il fenomeno..
Alla fine sposta meno di un benzema a fine carriera


----------



## Shmuk (21 Maggio 2022)

Ceferin, Infantino, dove siete, già a baciare la pila in Qatar?


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Spero continui a vincere solo quella schifezza di campionato francese


Seguo.
Sportivamente comincio ad augurargli il peggio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Se io fossi un tifoso del PSG sarei contentissimo. Mbappe gioca nella sua città, tutti lo amano ed è la stella assoluta del club parigino. Secondo me lui vuole fare la storia del PSG vincendo la prima C1 della sua storia . 

Poi godo per la stampa spagnola con la sua Pravda sportiva Marca sempre a leccare il di dietro del Real ( peggio di tuttosport). Non parlo del ridicolo Chiringuito la peggior trasmissione di calcio mai vista.


----------



## diavolo (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le anticipazioni di ieri da parte di Sky. Mbappè resterà al PSG. Ecco il nuovo contratto, secondo il CorSera: 120 mln di euro subito, alla firma, più 50 mln di euro netti per i prossimi tre anni.


Ora Al Thani lo mette in vendita per 300 milioni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Giocatore normalissimo *dipinto manco fosse Ronaldo il fenomeno..
> Alla fine sposta meno di un benzema a fine carriera


Milanforever sei serio? 

Il ragazzo è un fenomeno , tiene una personalità pazzesca ed è molto intelligente sia dentro che fuori dal campo. 

Io l'ho visto dal vivo e ti posso confermare che è tutto tranne normale cioé gioca ad una altra velocità rispetto agli altri. Ti invito a rivedere il gol del 2 a 0 negato al Psg contro il Real dove senza toccare il pallone dribbla Courtois, un capolavoro meraviglioso. Una giocata di lusso riservata a pochissimi eletti.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Maggio 2022)

Giocatore meraviglioso forte maturo e intelligente, sinceramente è rimasto per i soldi, probabilmente vincerà anche la Champions.
Ma apprezzo ancora di più i Totti che amano veramente la squadra per cui giocano.
Sulle cifre non bisogna scandalizzarsi in NBA e altri sport americani sono importi " normali"


----------



## Igniorante (21 Maggio 2022)

Giocatore con zero ambizioni.
Tonali si è ridotto lo stipendio pur di restare in un Milan disastrato.
E comunque Shevchenko oggi guadagnerebbe 60 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Milanforever sei serio?
> 
> Il ragazzo è un fenomeno , tiene una personalità pazzesca ed è molto intelligente sia dentro che fuori dal campo.
> 
> Io l'ho visto dal vivo e ti posso confermare che è tutto tranne normale cioé gioca ad una altra velocità rispetto agli altri. Ti invito a rivedere il gol del 2 a 0 negato al Psg contro il Real dove senza toccare il pallone dribbla Courtois, un capolavoro meraviglioso. Una giocata di lusso riservata a pochissimi eletti.


Nel confronto diretto col real benzema a fine carriera l'ha oscurato.. Per il resto gioca in un campionato di pippe colossali e se non erro la Francia è uscita dagli europei per un suo errore dal dischetto..

Fenomeno assoluto, vale proprio 200 milioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Mbappè "uomo" (se così si può chiamare) piccolo piccolo.
Non rinnovo non rinnovo e poi puff,offerta mastodontica e lui che va a firmare con la lingua.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Nel confronto diretto col real benzema a fine carriera l'ha oscurato..* Per il resto gioca in un campionato di pippe colossali e se non erro la Francia è uscita dagli europei per un suo errore dal dischetto..
> 
> Fenomeno assoluto, vale proprio 200 milioni


Ha segnato sia all'andato che al ritorno. Per pochi centimetri segnava il gol del 2 a 0 da cineteca. A 23 anni ha segnato già 31 reti in Champions. 

A 18 anni fece una Champions favolosa con delle partite assurde contro il City di Guardiola o il Dortmund di Tuchel. Non voglio nemmeno parlare della Coppa del Mondo del 2018 dove fa esplodere letteralmente la difesa dell'Argentina., segnando anche in finale contro la Croazia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ha segnato sia all'andato che al ritorno. Per pochi centimetri segnava il gol del 2 a 0 da cineteca. A 23 anni ha segnato già 31 reti in Champions.
> 
> A 18 anni fece una Champions favolosa con delle partite assurde contro il City di Guardiola o il Dortmund di Tuchel. Non voglio nemmeno parlare della Coppa del Mondo del 2018 dove fa esplodere letteralmente la difesa dell'Argentina., segnando anche in finale contro la Croazia.


E allora cosa vogliamo dire di halaand che a 21 anni ha segnato 23 gol in 21 partite di CL? Oltretutto giocando in squadrette non nel PSG..

La verità è che oggi il livello del calcio si è talmente abbassato che appunto uno come mbappe viene spacciato per fuoriclasse assoluto ma non lo è assolutamente..
Oltretutto qua parliamo di cifre da goat, mi viene da ridere se ripenso a cos'erano a 21 anni gente come il fenomeno, ma perfino uno come Del Piero


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora cosa vogliamo dire di halaand che a 21 anni ha segnato 23 gol in 21 partite di CL? Oltretutto giocando in squadrette non nel PSG..
> 
> La verità è che oggi il livello del calcio si è talmente abbassato che appunto uno come mbappe viene spacciato per fuoriclasse assoluto ma non lo è assolutamente..
> Oltretutto qua parliamo di cifre da goat, mi viene da ridere se ripenso a cos'erano a 21 anni gente come il fenomeno, ma perfino uno come Del Piero


Del Piero? era inesistente con la Nazionale, io non mi ricordo una bella partita sua con l'Italia. Mi ricordo che fece una pessima figura nel mondiale del 98 dove Thuram se lo ha bevuto come uno Spritz per tutta la partita. Ma appena 7 entrato Baggio la musica è cambiata radicalmente. 
Senza dimenticare l'Euro 2000 dove si divora il match point decisivo perché se la fa sotto sbagliando da solo davanti alla porta dopo un assist meraviglioso di Ambrosini.

Rispetto il tuo parere ovviamente ma per me Mbappé è una vera macchina di guerra, è un giocatore assolutamente speciale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Del Piero? era inesistente con la Nazionale, io non mi ricordo una bella partita sua con l'Italia. Mi ricordo che fece una pessima figura nel mondiale del 98 dove Thuram se lo ha bevuto come uno Spritz per tutta la partita. Ma appena 7 entrato Baggio la musica è cambiata radicalmente.
> Senza dimenticare l'Euro 2000 dove si divora il match point decisivo perché se la fa sotto sbagliando da solo davanti alla porta dopo un assist meraviglioso di Ambrosini.
> 
> Rispetto il tuo parere ovviamente ma per me Mbappé è una vera macchina di guerra, è un giocatore assolutamente speciale.


Al mondiale del '98 del Piero arrivò di rientro da un infortunio patito in finale di CL che probabilmente costò alla Juve la coppa, del Piero quell'anno capocannoniere della manifestazione..
A 23 anni era alla terza finale di CL di fila, l'anno prima aveva timbrato in finale con un gol di tacco leggendario, nel 96 aveva deciso la finale di intercontinentale..
Purtroppo per lui l'infortunio del '99 gli ha minato la carriera..

Mbappè anche solo restando in Francia come ha ben detto qualcuno non si avvicina nemmeno ad henry..
Oggi sembra un fenomeno perché il livello è sceso paurosamente..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al mondiale del '98 del Piero arrivò di rientro da un infortunio patito in finale di CL che probabilmente costò alla Juve la coppa, del Piero quell'anno capocannoniere della manifestazione..
> A 23 anni era alla terza finale di CL di fila, l'anno prima aveva timbrato in finale con un gol di tacco leggendario, nel 96 aveva deciso la finale di intercontinentale..
> Purtroppo per lui l'infortunio del '99 gli ha minato la carriera..
> 
> ...



Beh dai, Mbappè oggi è il primo al mondo che prenderei.
Siamo onesti.

È scandaloso sto stipendio, è chiaro, ma è forte.
Poi magari fa la fine di Neymar, per carità.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al mondiale del '98 del Piero arrivò di rientro da un infortunio patito in finale di CL che probabilmente costò alla Juve la coppa, del Piero quell'anno capocannoniere della manifestazione..
> A 23 anni era alla terza finale di CL di fila, l'anno prima aveva timbrato in finale con un gol di tacco leggendario, nel 96 aveva deciso la finale di intercontinentale..
> Purtroppo per lui l'infortunio del '99 gli ha minato la carriera..
> 
> ...


Sul livello di oggi sono piu che d'accordo con te. Infatti il numero 10 è sparito perché sono spariti gli artisti , quelli veri. Uno dei pochi rimasti si chiama Modric. Il calcio è completamente diverso dal passato oggi è piu aperto, è un calcio playstation. 
Ci sono pochi difensori duri forti, esperti ... 
Per meI 17 gol di Virdis del 87 valgono piu dei 30-35 annuali di Immobile. 

E se vogliamo parlare di grande centravanti: il piu forte di tutti si chiama Marco Van Basten. (forse qui saremo in sintonia io e te).

ps: credimi, dal vivo Mbappé è veramente impressionante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, Mbappè oggi è il primo al mondo che prenderei.
> Siamo onesti.
> 
> È scandaloso sto stipendio, è chiaro, ma è forte.
> Poi magari fa la fine di Neymar, per carità.


Ma io non ho mica detto sia scarso.. Solo non è un fenomeno assoluto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, Mbappè oggi è il primo al mondo che prenderei.
> Siamo onesti.
> 
> È scandaloso sto stipendio, è chiaro, ma è forte.
> *Poi magari fa la fine di Neymar, per carità.*


Ciao pazzo secondo me non farà la fine dei Neymar perché questo qua è affamato. Neymar putroppo è piu interessato a giocare a Poker che a calcio. Forse farà la preparazione della vita l'estate prossima e farà un grande mondiale. Ma le notte parigine non perdonano al livello fisico, ti spaccano le gambe...

Mbappé mi pare molto piu focalizzato sul calcio ed è un ragazzo ambizioso, e serio.


----------

